# power strip plug



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

yesterday i pulled a plug off of a plug strip in my schools design/wood shop, this has been left in, and the others were getting close to this, :laughing:. the teacher finally decided to toss the strip, so I took it:whistling2:.
lesson..: power strips are not to be used in semi-industrial settings.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

They brokded it. Good job on the fixer-up. Saving the world one outlet at a time.:jester::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

nolabama said:


> They brokded it. Good job on the fixer-up. Saving the world one outlet at a time.:jester::laughing:


i know, lol if i thought of it, i would have gotten the pic of the breaker in it, it was close to shorting to the case it was sooo smashed, i need to get of a pic after i re-built it.:thumbsup:


----------

